# Fink i-installer et LaTEX2rtf



## minkovclub (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un soucis qui m'a amené une ribambelle d'autres j'essaye d'installer LaTEX2rtf le problème c'est que je ne suis pas très douée en informatique. 

J'ai compris que c'était une appli open source dont l'installation nécessite Fink ou I-installer. J'ai deux soucis :

J'ai effacé licône de fink par erreur et je ne sais pas comment aller la chercher ou comment trouvé dans le répertoire sw l'application.

I-installer ne m'a pas l'air d'être à jour : lorsque je clique sur un lien il me répond 'Cannot read remote table of contents. The most probable cause is a download problem.' Je ne vois pas comment le mettre à jour. 

Voilà peut être que mes questions ne sont pas très claires...j'espère avoir votre aide...


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2012)

Tu peux installer MacTeX (voir ici) pour avoir une bonne installation de LaTeX.
Ensuite tu pourras sans doute y rajouter LaTeX2rtf.

Avec Fink, c'est un peu plus compliqué car tout est recompilé : c'est long et volumineux. Mieux vaut prendre des paquetages tout prêts.


----------

